
Scientists in Kenya discover microorganism that stops Malaria - 0utmahfays
https://newstronaut.com/scientists-in-kenya-discover-microorganism-that-stops-malaria/
======
todd8
Malaria isn't the only disease carried by mosquitos but it's the most
significant one. Malaria kills 400,000 per year, but that's not all it makes
2,000,000 each year very sick and weak, unable to care for themselves or their
children and leads to tremendous human suffering.

I hope that someday we can eliminate this terrible disease. Perhaps this
rather unusual approach described in the article will finally be a practical
solution.

